# Post pictures that exemplify your ideal aesthetics



## Aletheia

wolvent42 said:


>




yessssssss :hearteyes:



and strippers.


----------



## wolvent42

tangerinedreams said:


> yessssssss :hearteyes:
> 
> 
> 
> and strippers.


hehe


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

I think this is amazing. ^^'


----------



## mushr00m

Neon fixtures and smokey streets.









Retro inspired decor and scenery.









Not sure why I like these, I just do.

















Juxtoposition.

























Typology.

































Yay for storyboards Hal0! :star:


----------



## mushr00m

hal0hal0 said:


> I absolutely adore storyboards.... they bridge the gap between the cinematic, the graphic novel, and the freeze-frame. Graphic novels are essentially storyboards (plus the dialogue) and the value of the storyboard in cinema (as Hitchcock was a prime example) was capturing the importance of editing... the "shock" value of a cut, just as jumping from panel to panel creates that sort of "jolt."


This is awesome. The colours and tones give it so much purity, everything fits really well together. 

Some sci-fi like images in your OP were really cool aswell! Thought id add another that's been stashed in a dark shelf.












> @_mushr00m_ have you seen any of Banksy's work? Not sure if he's done anything where you are (he does stuff around the world,b ut is based in the UK), but his style is instantly recognizable, the whole "stenciled" look. That does add to the vibe, though, the hastily graffiti'ed fuck-yous, give the impression of a sort of vigilante superhero; a rogue element to fight for free speech.


There is one I think where I used to live(it's very similar to his style but he's anonymous and difficult to tell if it's actually is, I don't have a picture of it but when im around that area, ill be sure to take a photo), in agreement with you though, im not really a massive fan of his work either, I find the story behind those images more interesting tbh and his intentions. Apparantly he's been recently arrested though *oops* and his identity revealed but havn't really looked into that story much. Political art can be alright when done well(some of the art of the Dead Kennedies albums was pretty good stuff but don't come accross aesthetically pleasing political art often. 

Some political art(might not be to everyone's taste).








_Situationist Apartment May ‘68_, 2001, Dexter Dalwood
_Situationist Apartment May ’68 is the imagined bedroom of the film-maker and philosopher Guy Debord (1931-1994), the leading figure in the Situationist International, a radical movement of artists, philosophers, and poets formed in Paris in 1957. Debord’s most famous work, The Society of the Spectacle, is a critique of capitalist ideology seen as manifesting itself through image and commodity fetishism. It advocates vandalism and graffiti as a means of destroying what Debord called the mirage of the spectacle and during the May 1968 uprisings in Paris students painted slogans from the book on buildings. 


_​








_Elect_, 1965, Dennis Hopper

............................................................











And something a bit different.


----------



## aendern

Should really encourage the people on page 2 to use spoiler tags :whoa:

Page 3 as well.


----------



## The Hatter




----------



## ShadowsRunner

@_hal0hal0 

_Haha, that's why I love Banksy. 

At times I really enjoy simplified, and minimalist styles, and feel it adds a certain quality to it. Sort of a rugged, more realistic, and thus harder hitting effect. More raw and visceral, perhaps.

It's an odd contrast between being drawn to whimsy, fantastical effects, to grittiness.

But I guess I've always liked contrasts as well.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Is it strange to be a male, and be so aware of stuff like this?

:crying:...I don't see many other guys around


----------



## Metalize

Some random tidbits that have no discernible common qualities, as far as I can tell:

Max Weber's _Rush Hour_. Cubism. I usually don't like Cubism, but I like this one for some reason.











Max Ernst's _Europe, After the Rain_. Surrealism.










Albert Bierstadt's _Mount Corcoran_.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie

INFJ.


----------



## The Chameleon




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I don't get teh cubes


----------



## blood roots

* *


----------



## pagodite




----------



## mushr00m

* *
































































oscar niemeyer… palacio do itamaraty, brasilia, marcel gautherot, 1965


----------



## Kore

wolvent42 said:


> hehe


As above, so below. As within, so without.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

That fills me with existential sadness


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## HorribleAesthete

Edmund Dulac




















Robert Henri


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Joyce Tenneson


----------



## wolvent42

airotciV said:


> As above, so below. As within, so without.


hot. tell me more


----------



## Kore

wolvent42 said:


> hot. tell me more





> *"As above, so below."[edit]*
> 
> 
> The Magician displaying the Hermetic concept of "As above, so below."​
> These words circulate throughout occult and magical circles.
> The actual text of that maxim, as translated by Dennis W. Hauck from _The Emerald Tablet of Hermes Trismegistus_, is: "That which is Below corresponds to that which is Above, and that which is Above corresponds to that which is Below, to accomplish the miracle of the One Thing."[SUP][28][/SUP] Thus, whatever happens on any level of reality (physical, emotional, or mental) also happens on every other level.
> This principle, however, is more often used in the sense of the microcosm and the macrocosm. The microcosm is oneself, and the macrocosm is the universe. The macrocosm is as the microcosm and vice versa; within each lies the other, and through understanding one (usually the microcosm) a man may understand the other.[SUP][29][/SUP]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermeticism#.22As_above.2C_so_below..22


----------



## mushr00m

Constructs”, 1980s


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Miss Prince




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## mushr00m

Gordon Matta-Clark - Splitting 1974.









Mixed media/cool model/funky makeup.









Keith Haring









A bit of nostalgia. Old rave flyer. 









Shoes - Charles Jourdan 1976.









Atmoshperic, chilling. 



















Spiegel Verlagshaus Swimming Pool Hamburg - 1969


















Laura Melis - Stairs.





























Brooke Exclaims - Emily Joy Cobb






















































Aldous Massey


----------



## hal0hal0

I'm the king of double-posting. Here's a tree:


----------



## hal0hal0

@mushr00m I'm terrible at giving advice, so I will simply say that there are many ugly things in this world and I'd never number you amongst them in a million years. Those times, where things feel like they are tearing apart at the seams and you are scrambling in the dark are awful and scary, but I admire you immensely for riding out the storm.

I suppose the one bit of advice I can offer (and this is really more just an observation) is that I've come to view emotions as weather... real, tangible forces of nature that are powerful, true, but in time, they will pass. And the sunlight after a storm, if you can just hang in there and weather those bad times a bit more, my goodness... how lovely it can seem, the light.































































I trust in your ability to listen to your heart. Make the decisions that are right for *you *and take care of *you*. I suppose... know that for every person judging you, there is another that cares for your well-being and wishes you nothing but the best, dear friend.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## Capellia

View attachment 354721


----------



## Roman Empire

hal0hal0 said:


> @mushr00m I'm terrible at giving advice, so I will simply say that there are many ugly things in this world and I'd never number you amongst them in a million years. Those times, where things feel like they are tearing apart at the seams and you are scrambling in the dark are awful and scary, but I admire you immensely for riding out the storm.
> 
> I suppose the one bit of advice I can offer (and this is really more just an observation) is that I've come to view emotions as weather... real, tangible forces of nature that are powerful, true, but in time, they will pass. And the sunlight after a storm, if you can just hang in there and weather those bad times a bit more, my goodness... how lovely it can seem, the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust in your ability to listen to your heart. Make the decisions that are right for *you *and take care of *you*. I suppose... know that for every person judging you, there is another that cares for your well-being and wishes you nothing but the best, dear friend.


That's a very beautiful style you like. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fuliajulia

My brain likes these.


----------



## WickerDeer

Some of my favorites throughout my life (and some others that I think are pretty mixed in).


----------



## mushr00m

@hal0hal0

If each season were an emotion,
There would be a rainbow more colourful than than our eyes would know,
A rainbow 365 days long, as long as the speed of light,
And in the middle our plight, 
May we fly our brightest kite,
Up into the night,
Before the end of the fight,
We look around,
Entangled we sit, 
Or is that what it is?
A smudge of red or deep blue green,
Or is this just a funny dream,
The colour fades to huey yellow,
Finally our spirits mellow,
They say you know not mellow,
If you only knew the colour yellow...

Random bit of poetry, inspired what you were saying about emotions and the weather. Not really a poet but writing helps. Those pictures were awesome btw, the one with the hot lava flowing away from rocky surfaces and what beauty is left in that one tree illuminating a warm light, murky emotional states can really feel that way, where everything is gloomy except for a glimmer of light. 

Emotions can be very helpful but the hard bit can be understanding how to make use of them in the best way. 










This concept is used in DBT, the basic ethos would be helpful to anyone falling out of synch/balance but what so many don't realise is the ultimate wisdom is neither to be a feeling or logic puritan but to amalgamate the two sides to get what is called 'wise mind or intuition/gut(not in jungian typology context). I think Jung mentioned something about combining both to create a balance. It makes me wander if the concept of being a 'pure type' could be unhealthy/imbalanced? *ramble* Actually, because feeling isn't emotion, this might not make sense but the underlying concept is still the same. I guess being mindful helps. 

That's enough theorising  Too much rational mindedness.



> I'm terrible at giving advice, so I will simply say that there are many ugly things in this world and I'd never number you amongst them in a million years. Those times, where things feel like they are tearing apart at the seams and you are scrambling in the dark are awful and scary, but I admire you immensely for riding out the storm.
> 
> I suppose the one bit of advice I can offer (and this is really more just an observation) is that I've come to view emotions as weather... real, tangible forces of nature that are powerful, true, but in time, they will pass. And the sunlight after a storm, if you can just hang in there and weather those bad times a bit more, my goodness... how lovely it can seem, the light.


Thankyou for just being there, honestly, you're one of the few people I trust on here. Im so grateful to be your friend. Thankyou for the little lift at this time. 

Tbh, things have been a little like:











...without sounding like a pity queen. Trouble is this wave has been collecting all sorts of crap in it's journey, it's started to resemble one of those polluted oceans at the end, haha! Much of it gets cleared out only to realise some of it was missed which builds up again. Maybe need to upgrade the clean up system  

irate:


----------



## xrypto




----------



## Simpson17866

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/breathtaking-surreal-art-6
http://pictify.com/619587/50-beautiful-surreal-photographs-smartnetzone

(specifically the ones with the clocks shattering)


[video]http://gph.is/1eEPmq7[/video]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

....you peeps are a bunch of hipsters :laughing:

@OP


----------



## Miss Prince




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## mushr00m

_The Chapel _by Arnold Böcklin 1898









_Liverpool_ - Don Mccullin 1970









Janette Beckman - _Mod girl, 1976._









_On a Dutch Ferry_ - Louis Stettner 1951









Yusaku Kamekura - Hiroshima Appeals 1983









_Union Square Station_, New York - Danny Lyon 1966, 


















Ashley Mackenzie - “Going Up in Smoke” 


















Vascobrighi - Casa Sottamarino Aquatronica









Flavio Montiel


















The Dirty Fabulous









Chiara Bautista


----------



## hal0hal0

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....you peeps are a bunch of hipsters :laughing:


I have no trouble calling myself a hipster roud:

Anime-wise if we're going simply by visuals, I think the filters, color saturation and editing of Angel Beats! is up there. I'm fond Baccano, my fave is Planetes even if I think it's really more about content than it is style, per se (i.e., I am simply a sucker for things involving space). I'm a huge fan of Aria (the gondola one), it has the minimalist, subdued and tranquil mindset that is rather ideal. Bebop, but there's sentimental value to that one along with Rurouni Kenshin (artwork has not aged terribly well BUT what is it... the episode where Kenshin is first visited by Saito, and that memory of Kyoto... super evocative). Bamboo Blade is lovely and cute as well.










When I get home, I might binge Jason Chan; haven't done that in this thread yet.








@_mushr00m_ that new avvy is fab... do you have a link to a larger resolution you could post? I wanna drink in the details, details, lovely details. Reminds me a tad of Kerrigan of Starcraft or, in my own words: "cyberpunk fallen angel."


----------



## Recede




----------



## mushr00m

hal0hal0 said:


> @_mushr00m_ that new avvy is fab... do you have a link to a larger resolution you could post? I wanna drink in the details, details, lovely details. Reminds me a tad of Kerrigan of Starcraft or, in my own words: "cyberpunk fallen angel."


Thankye!  I had to just re-dig back through some old saved stuff but managed to retrieve it. It's pretty awesome! Glad you like.
I don't know a great deal about the artist tbh or his other works but do enjoy drinking in the details. :smile-new:

Eve Mecha by Joe Madureira


----------



## SilverFalcon

Escume - Devian Art; Wonedrful aesthetics

















Linda Bergkvist; Realistic, yet very romantic. Great use of colors.

















Yoji Shinkawa; Quite different kind. So much dynamic in just an ink portrait


----------



## hal0hal0

mushr00m said:


> Thankye!  I had to just re-dig back through some old saved stuff but managed to retrieve it. It's pretty awesome! Glad you like.
> I don't know a great deal about the artist tbh or his other works but do enjoy drinking in the details. :smile-new:
> 
> Eve Mecha by Joe Madureira


Ooh, glad you had a copy. It reminds me of this really cool post-apocalyptic image that I can't seem to find Grrr.... But I like those images, of dystopia, sort of like, the world is just awfully hostile and inhospitable, but beautiful at the same time. Like seeing LIFE. Like this gas mask one I rather like:










Ooh, and volcanic lightning  -


----------



## hal0hal0

@_mushr00m_ a few more XD. I'm such a sucker for the B&W...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Where do you people find all these pictures?


----------



## hal0hal0

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Where do you people find all these pictures?


I mostly use google image... things like "black and white photography" or "melancholy" or "fantasy art" etc.

Others use tumblr, pinterest, etc. Some use deviantart which for some reason I've never bothered signing up for. Hm... I should do that!

edit: protip - if they're images you really like, I recommend saving them. I use photobucket and my HDD... the internet can be inconsistent and it sucks when an image I really like I can't find anymore because the link expired or I can't remember the search terms.

Pinterest (and @_Veggie_ mentioning cuz I wonder if you've noticed this) actually breaks links over time, so I tend not to link directly from there because the links end up deteriorating and getting lost overtime.


----------



## SilverFalcon

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Where do you people find all these pictures?


Deviant Art is not a bad place for it. Found your former avatar there.

As for Linda Bergkvist's work, she used to have site on furiae.com. Former colleague - artist in game industry showed it to me, found some good tutorials there too.

Yoji Shinkawa is art designer for Metal Gear Solid series.

A few more:
Nightmare-v Deviant Art









Hannah-Alexander Deviant Art









David Rapoza Deviant Art









ZhuZhu Deviant Art


----------



## Veggie

hal0hal0 said:


> Pinterest (and @_Veggie_ mentioning cuz I wonder if you've noticed this) actually breaks links over time, so I tend not to link directly from there because the links end up deteriorating and getting lost overtime.


I noticed it when they did a big upgrade a couple years ago. 

Btw, meant to respond to your post about a Dangerous Method. Haven't seen it yet other than watching a few clips on YouTube and reading up about it on Wikipedia. (I don't just reserve cliff notes for books - I'll do it for movies too if I'm curious )

The only movies I've seen pretty much in the past year have been in the theatre though. Saw Trainwreck yesterday. It was surprisingly touching at times. I think my favorite part was not the movie though, but realizing that right behind me once the credits rolled were two seventy year old women just nodding their heads and applauding with big grins on their faces. First people I see (theatre was packed, I was in the front).

Get it girls! :laughing: (The movie was so sexual, lol. She included a version of her Connecticut Girls skit too, in, uh, real time? ...which I think I tried to make you watch a long time ago, haha, remember posting it...so I was excited about that).


----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


> (I don't just reserve cliff notes for books - I'll do it for movies too if I'm curious )


Let's not forget video games  Who read the entire synopsis of Bioshock without actually playing a second of the games ? Speaking of, purely from the standpoint of art direction, those games are up there. The Art Deco style of the 1920-40s fits, even though IIRC the first game itself is set in the 50s (i.e., after the "decay" of art deco, essetially). 

Historically, speaking, this is interesting, because art deco, which one commonly associated with, say, Busby Berkeley Musicals, the "bombastic" of the silent era (e.g., DW Griffith, CB Demille) brought to mind the impressiveness and spectacle (i.e., much of the lines and shadows evoke "spotlights" for instance). So from the Bioshock perspective, it is, again, the deterioration of the "illusion" that Art Deco created... disillusionment, basically.
@mimesis what are your thoughts on art deco? 

To some extent, I'd actually tie it to german expressionism (Lang, Murnau [esp. Last Laugh, Nosferatu, etc.) and of course GW Pabst) in the sense of creating striking angles, shadows, etc.






Louise Brooks, ofc, epitomizing 20s fashion, probably single-handedly creating her own "bob" style (helmet hair), etc.:









Still, I think Art Deco was more "industrial" in the sense that one commonly associates it with things like the Chrysler Building in NYC for instance. German Expressionism was more rooted in, I think, the existential despair or, to some extent, moral nihilism or sympathy for the devil (i.e., Fritz Lang's M being a classic of that type).

A bit OT, of course, but it's my thread and I'll do what I want to .


















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hal0hal0

*Dutch Angles and other random sundries*

@_mushr00m_ thinking about dutch angles a bit: In movies, I have a love-hate of the dutch angle, and while that's a bit OT (this thread is mostly for still photography, images, etc., not motion pictures), I think part of my annoyance with the dutch angle is not the technique itself so much as how easy it is to _depend _upon (like a crutch) as a surrogate for actual tension (i.e., *in place *of good writing or editing, instead of supplementing that). Slumdog Millionaire is the classic culprit, IMO, of abusing the dutch ad nauseum to the point that it effectively lost its potency for me.

Slumdog, admittedly, is an old enemy of mine; I found it really annoying for a long list of reasons that would be a massive digression XD.

If dutch angles are a form of "visual violence" then their overuse is essentially no different than desensitization to diegetic violence. That said, they can be quite striking as methods of enhancing a certain sort of feel that the picture is going for (i.e., Do the Right Thing). Timing, however, is important.


























~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
@_Veggie_ I forgot this one; you might like for obvious reasons methinks:









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
@_hal0hal0_ I think you'll like these:


----------



## mimesis

@hal0hal0 

Can't say I have delved much into Art Deco to be honest. Although I don't have any particular dislike either.


----------



## mushr00m

@hal0hal0

Can I just ask a quick question about the history of dutch angles or more specifically, how they came to be originally? I see the pretense of them when they are substituted for genuine action/interest in the image, it's like looking at an over-distorted image or an exaggerated one which is trying to make up for something. When I was taking photgraphy on my first arts course, a few years ago now, I do remember taking this sort of shot but usually against certain or specific backgrounds, as if the angle was enhancing an angle in the thing I was capturing.

Im not sure if it's similar but I also used to take photos from above looking downwards or at a diagonal angle to the subject, it kind of intensified the mood of the picture, maybe added suspence or something more edgy. But people on the course shot very conventional angles and I suppose wanted to be a bit innovative. 

Reminds me of how special effects can be overpowering or substituting of good storylines.


----------



## hal0hal0

mushr00m said:


> @_hal0hal0_
> 
> Can I just ask a quick question about the history of dutch angles or more specifically, how they came to be originally? I see the pretense of them when they are substituted for genuine action/interest in the image, it's like looking at an over-distorted image or an exaggerated one which is trying to make up for something. When I was taking photgraphy on my first arts course, a few years ago now, I do remember taking this sort of shot but usually against certain or specific backgrounds, as if the angle was enhancing an angle in the thing I was capturing.
> 
> Reminds me of how special effects can be overpowering or substituting of good storylines.


Good question... I'll comment on movies. I wouldn't be surprise if its use in photography predates cinematic use (der, since photography is older of course).

Near as I can tell, it seems linked heavily with German Expressionism, notably, The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari from 1919.









^I'm not sure that's a "true" dutch angle, by the way, because the set-pieces of Caligari themselves emphasized jaunty angles to create that almost... Dali-esque dreamworld... an effort to highlight the state of inner madness. So, technically speaking, that's probably not a dutch angle (i.e., placing the camera on a tilt), even if the end result is. Of course, that is splitting hairs, because the point of a dutch angle is to emphasize "slanted" lines that evoke instability and chaos. The other classic example would be The Third Man... Film noir (1940-1959, roughly) was directly influenced by the german expressionism (and to some extent, italian neorealism) that preceded it, so drew from "heighted" forms of expressionist lighting (shadows, strong lines and slants, etc.)










For instance, Night and the City creates a similar effect (a claustrophobic sense... looking at those lines again that slice across the screen; sort of like fractals that break things up).












mushr00m said:


> Im not sure if it's similar but I also used to take photos from above looking downwards or at a diagonal angle to the subject, it kind of intensified the mood of the picture, maybe added suspence or something more edgy. But people on the course shot very conventional angles and I suppose wanted to be a bit innovative.


I think for still photography, the rules are different. Since each photograph stands alone, you can't really "overdo" dutch angles, unless looking at a whole series of shots. So, I tend to actually like technique more in photography, since a still photograph is supposed to have that sort of... flash of insight anyways. There is no script for a photograph, so I tend to love style more in still photography whereas in movies it's... tricky, because there are so many other parts to a movie (i.e., script, sound design, music, editing, color, etc.) that movies, IMO, are more of a balancing unless you are deliberately creating avant garde (i.e., Maya Deren or Stan Brakhage for instance).

Those are, of course, my own heavy heavy biases and pickiness (maybe an Fi thing), but I do think it's easier to misuse or abuse certain styles in movies than still photography. In some regards, I'd say photography is less structured a medium than movies... more conducive for avant garde (until avant garde decides it isn't, of course ).


----------



## hal0hal0

@mushr00m forgot to mention. "Dutch angle" is a bit misleading because it comes from "Deutsch angle" first used in aforementioned german 20s-30s pictures. So really, if we're splitting hairs, "German angle" is more appropriate. Here's a good article:
Why It Works: Dutch Angles and Winning Scenes | mxdwn Movies
and its use in Do the Right Thing (which, complemented by the intense color palette and the anger/heat of the setting, contribute to the mounting tension.


----------



## Veggie

hal0hal0 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
> @_Veggie_ I forgot this one; you might like for obvious reasons methinks:


Ooh, I do like that, but why do you use the word "obvious" - out of curiosity? 




hal0hal0 said:


>


^ I really like those too.


----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


> Ooh, I do like that, but why do you use the word "obvious" - out of curiosity?


Red Riding Hood. Possibly a Narcissus allusion as well.


----------



## mimesis

hal0hal0 said:


> @_mushr00m_ forgot to mention. "Dutch angle" is a bit misleading because it comes from "Deutsch angle" first used in aforementioned german 20s-30s pictures. So really, if we're splitting hairs, "German angle" is more appropriate. Here's a good article:
> Why It Works: Dutch Angles and Winning Scenes | mxdwn Movies
> and its use in Do the Right Thing (which, complemented by the intense color palette and the anger/heat of the setting, contribute to the mounting tension.
> [video Do the right thing]


Yeah, cannot possibly be Dutch cause here everything is either flat, straight up, or square :dry:


Typically Dutch angles: 

Alex van Warmerdam (director)


















































Saenredam (1650)











Pieter de Hoogh (1660)











Israels (1881)











Breitner (1893)































Mondrian (1914)











1921











1939











Dutch Land 











Dutch Water











Dutch Mountains


----------



## Lelu

Just beautiful.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

I'm shit at explaining why I love these things, but all I know is that I could stare at them for a _long_ time.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Lately I've been obsessed with rococo architecture.


----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## Angina Jolie

A lot of what I find aesthetically pleasing also has some kind of an emotional and spiritual meaning for me. I think whales are magnificent and so beautiful, because of the peace and they carry and how their grandiose size makes me feel unimportant. They always remind me to chill out, theres something bigger than me happening right in front of my eyes (which is life itself).

View attachment 407210

View attachment 407218

View attachment 407226

View attachment 407234


----------



## hal0hal0

Shameless Nation said:


> A lot of what I find aesthetically pleasing also has some kind of an emotional and spiritual meaning for me. I think whales are magnificent and so beautiful, because of the peace and they carry and how their grandiose size makes me feel unimportant. They always remind me to chill out, theres something bigger than me happening right in front of my eyes (which is life itself).
> 
> View attachment 407210
> 
> View attachment 407218
> 
> View attachment 407226
> 
> View attachment 407234


Sorry I was not able to reply sooner. Just been beat by the time I get home each day :bored:.

Anyways, yes, I don't know what it is, but that grandiosity... that feeling of being so insignificant, it can be oddly liberating, I find. I loved the, hm.... shall we call art direction? that the Life of Pi director used. I haven't read the book, nor really feel compelled to, but that first image you posted shows that borderline magic realism undertone; that's the vibe I got from seeing the picture, was a visual form to the worlds of Salman Rushdie, Isabel Allende, Laura Esquivel and Gabriel Garcia Marquez, to name a few.

Part of it is the absolute smooth-glass stillness of the water, I think; it's quite surreal, seeing an ocean like that; simply stunning. It quiets the world, tranquilizes it into a state, not of stupor, but thoughtfulness and contemplation. It's the feeling that sends chills down the spine. In a way, those of us living in cities don't really know what true silence is, I think. Even as I sit quietly in my room, there is still the murmur, the pulse of the city.

I'm reminded of Grizzly Man, a movie that, along with several others, marked a turning point in my life. I am always fond of inflating art to this grandiose level of significance. I have a habit of viewing my rather unremarkable life as being more important in some hidden way. Anyways, after I graduated high school, I found myself in a bit of an identity crisis. Who was I, what was my purpose, who were even really my friends. I was probably depressed, even if I didn't want to admit it. I didn't burn bridges, per se, but I let them rot.

And then, I found the movies. I had a part-time job (my first source of meager income) and I found myself drawn to the movies. I had previously drowned myself in mindless reality television, particularly in that summer after high school, and could spend hours and hours flipping through the channels just wondering where my day had gone. Was this how I wanted to live? It was a question I had asked myself many times. I wanted to find something beautiful, so I made the rather ambitious goal of seeing all the world's greatest movies. I wanted to find this elusive Art, if it existed at all. 

I was not a smart person, emotionally. I hid from the world, I became a recluse, and I more or less cut off ties to everyone in my life. I have a habit of romanticizing the notions of exile. Actually, Salman Rushdie's Satanic Verses (one of my favorite books), has a line that still just evokes this feeling in me, like the thought of disappearing, leaving it all behind, is the most desirous thing in the world for me:
*
“Exile is a dream of a glorious return. Exile is a vision of revolution: Elba, not St Helena. It is an endless paradox: looking forward by always looking back. The exile is a ball hurled high into the air. ”*

And yet, the movies became my sanctuary. I may have been physically living in the same city as family, but the movies provided a refuge in my mind. I could daydream about the images I saw, those perfect visual spaces, gorgeous colors, lighting, evocative camera angles... it was my drug and my intoxication.

So, tangent (sorry, I've developed a habit of rambling).

So I find this movie called Grizzly Man by Werner Herzog. It was in the bargain bin of a Blockbuster, back when those still existed, and what struck me was that it changed my definition or notion of what art is or could be. What I would see in that picture was not at all dissimilar to the work of Marcel Duchamp... Grizzly Man is not simply a documentary by Werner Herzog. It is simultaneously the posthumous work of a talented (if troubled) man who found himself frustrated, endlessly so, by the world. I think he was in a lot of pain:
















The images that Treadwell captured, are simply breathtaking. Professional filmmakers could spend their whole lives trying to capture the spontaneity he captured. So this is not simply a "Herzog picture"... it is moreover, Herzog's reflection of Treadwell's imagery as Found Art, a la Duchamp. 

I have read many criticisms of Treadwell. He was stupid, angry, insecure, etc.., and all that may be true. But to me, it doesn't diminish the beauty he captured. Here he was walking amidst bears, not 20 paces from them, and befriending wild foxes. All in the achingly beautiful hostility of the Alaskan wilderness. The fact that he was able to secure the trust of that little fox is quite remarkable.

Herzog himself, while I'm not terribly passionate about his fictional work, was in search of images. The [in]famous Fitzcarraldo, where he decided to (literally) haul a steamboat over a mountain. Herzog drew from influences like Conrad's Heart of Darkness, where one disappears into the jungle, willfully engaging transformation:










There's a fascinating documentary call Burden of Dreams, which is basically the "making of" Fitzcarraldo and I'd actually consider it better than its subject:



> *Werner Herzog: If I abandon this project, I would be a man without dreams and I don't want to live like that.*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyways, apologies for the long post. Your images of whales (LOOOOVVVE that one with the scuba diver and the humpback, btw), reminded me of some fantasy art of leviathans:

I just love how tiny the lighthouses are in these. Just imagine a creature that big; it makes my problems seem... not so bad, you know?)

























~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Whoa, whales (more fantasy, though): 










































~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ugh, sorry, now I'm just being spammy but google keeps throwing stuff at me:


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## fuliajulia




----------



## Exquisitor

I'm drawn to neoclassicism for a lot of reasons:










I enjoy how it's both visceral and cerebral. There's an interplay between organised, detached objectivity and intense, affective subjectivity. It's both deliberate and intricate, clear and metaphorical.

I love the _ligne claire_ style for similar reasons, that is, the bold intricate detachment of _Tintin_ and Mœbius.










Deliberateness is very powerful to me. I like when every detail contributes to the whole.

I like a simplified, illustrative quality, almost like an infographic or design blueprint. For example, the precision of this arrangement is very satisfying:










Similarly, I like simplified representations like pixel art and isometric graphics, especially when they're lifelike in colour and texture:










I don't know how to explain why certain more abstract/messy pieces work for me. It's something to do with how precise they are, even in their vagueness, how suggestive of a beautiful form, so that organising the idea in one's own mind is both easy and rewarding.










So yeah, I can see the influence of INTJ traits, especially the Te/Fi aspect.


----------



## fuliajulia

Exquisitor said:


>


I _love_ this one.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I've always loved these.


----------



## Mizmar

mushr00m said:


> Atmoshperic, chilling.


Beautiful.



mushr00m said:


> Vascobrighi - Casa Sottamarino Aquatronica


I love the otherworldly sense of coziness in this one.

I quite like the art of Donn Kenn Mortensen, which manages to be creepy, comical, and innocent at the same time: don kenn gallery

The following pic in particular really symbolizes well a childlike, hesitant sense of wonder and fascination with the dark and the unexplored:









I like the grayish yellows he uses in a lot of his pictures as well.


----------



## marblecloud95




----------



## Toru Okada

marblecloud95 said:


>


damnit I came here to post vaporwave 

HERE!!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I can't go anywhere without seeing Vaporwave :,)


----------



## Angina Jolie

@hal0hal0



> that feeling of being so insignificant, it can be oddly liberating, I find. I loved the, hm....


Then I hope you've seen this 




I think most people would loose any sense of self importance watching that. Both the music and the concept are mind blowing together.
Yeah, it's weird how satisfying this kind of unimportance can feel. It takes away all your worries for a moment at least. But still, there's something else there. I wanna explore it and understand it - gonna have to indulge into being insignificant more often 



> shall we call art direction? that the Life of Pi director used. I haven't read the book, nor really feel compelled to, but that first image you posted shows that borderline magic realism undertone;


Hmm. It's one of ym favorite movies for sure exactlly because of the magical feeling it gives me - and it's not even science fiction or fantasy per se. Not directly.
I've read the book too and that as always is up to anybodies personal imagination, but Ang Lee managed to I think 9in a very nice way put the viewer in a feeling place of - you ar enot above or beyond, you are on the same level with everything around you - all life and earth. Like showed the ''Something bigger''' that is in everything, which is nothing in particular but rather ''everything'' as a collective entity. We are a part of it. Nature is harsh, but it is also warm in it is what it has to be. And everything is at it has to be, because symbiosis of life.... Uhh, I wanna watch it again ^_^



> Part of it is the absolute smooth-glass stillness of the water, I think; it's quite surreal, seeing an ocean like that; simply stunning. It quiets the world, tranquilizes it into a state, not of stupor, but thoughtfulness and contemplation. It's the feeling that sends chills down the spine. In a way, those of us living in cities don't really know what true silence is, I think. Even as I sit quietly in my room, there is still the murmur, the pulse of the city.


That's interesting. Seems so obvious - the stillness, that kinda allows you to melt into the surrounding and become one. But you describe it into a better way. yeah. That's it! That movie is probably what most people secretly wish for - a distaster so the world can quiet down. Secretly, of course!

Btw, what do you think of any kind of apocalypse? Like, whatcha really think when you imagine one



> “Exile is a dream of a glorious return. Exile is a vision of revolution: Elba, not St Helena. It is an endless paradox: looking forward by always looking back. The exile is a ball hurled high into the air. ”
> 
> And yet, the movies became my sanctuary. I may have been physically living in the same city as family, but the movies provided a refuge in my mind. I could daydream about the images I saw, those perfect visual spaces, gorgeous colors, lighting, evocative camera angles... it was my drug and my intoxication.


Hmm, I know exactly what you mean by romanticizing exile, and I realte, but I can't pinpoint at why exactly is it such a pleasing thought? I have exiled myself, left it all behind before. It made me feel alive, for sure, but ther's gotta be more....

And I also know what you mean by finding sanctuary. Though I found it in knowledge. Just gathering random knowledge and trying to understand things, principles.... Once I started doing it I felt like nothing else mattered - this is all I need. My 4 walls of curioucity satisfaction. And I was in control of all of it. I was safe.



> So I find this movie called Grizzly Man by Werner Herzog.


Ok, well. With this whole post you got me interested in this movie and I think I'm gonna watch it this evening.
You also obviously have out your heart into movies and art because you look beyond them being simply entertainment. I admire that. It's kinda interesting also though to read how an ISFP looks at the same things. For you, the details of the art peace seem to mean something very personal or actually - something very universal. like you see meaning in every frame in every second and each color has some significance that resembles something deeper. I'm more oblivious to these details. For me it's like the whole picture means something, has an underlying truth to it. 

For instance, when you say about the Grizzly Bear movie and the fox. I see the whole picture as beautiful, nature - beautiful. But facts like it being the alaskan wilderness or other details skip my mind. To me the image and the scenario directly reads as - symbiosis. Respect. Simplicity. All for the ebauty of coexistence. And then I zoom out and I see the space ship called Earth as a whole, all this life buzzing in it, shoulder to shoulder in peace and in respect and in unexplainable but understandable need to survive. Not just for each cell or entity to survive, but for life, it self, to survive through those little cells that are we all, lviing beaings. And that give sme such peace. Like a warm hug saying - it's all ok. Everything is how it ahs to be. One cell ahs to die for another to live. Don't worry.


I was told a story about african or one of the Oceanian tribes. When they hunt, they of course hunt fair - like all other animals. They run, they try to catch, they actually earn their pray. And when they do win the fight, they do the most lovely ritual - they thank the animal that they have outrun for giving up his life so other lives can continue. I don't know why, but this brought tears to ym eyes even now. Like - that's it. That's exactly it ^_^ That's whta it ALL is about!

Uhh, those pictures are also lovely. 

How do you feel about ships in storms? Makes me feel so good. Same way as when watching whales actually. It's planet earth showing how alive it is.






I would actually want to be on that ship right there. I think humanity has become too comfortable. We are half alive. If we had to fight for survival a bit more.... Earth from afar would be buzzing with energy so much brighter.

And, on the topic of whales


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Cosmic Hobo




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Handsome Jack




----------



## Evolvenda




----------



## NomadLeviathan

Catwalk said:


>



Who is she?


----------



## komm




----------



## bruh

Lol idk. How about this?


----------



## voron




----------



## Kurt Wagner

Curiously enough what attracts me here is the grass.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## komm

This place is perfect for just sitting and thinking:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## with water




----------



## abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy




----------



## 66393




----------



## starscream430

I guess you guys can see what culture I aesthetically enjoy :kitteh:.


----------



## shazam

This is my favourite picture. The water looks like stars in space


----------



## Daeva

*Welcome to the gun show!

*Meet; me.


----------



## Derange At 170

Edit: this thread made me realize just how much I find sound to be a more accurate representation of my taste in aesthetics and thus, music. But that image is pretty good.


----------



## Milya

Art Nouveau - especially in posters & architecture. Fantasy & scifi themes.
Well drawn characters in art/comics. When someone is really good with colours (I haven't really used much colours myself in my art so I admire those who have skill with it). And obviously nature. Even just seeing pictures of nature charges my "introvert batteries".


----------



## NomadLeviathan

I would but she'd hit me, lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## feelionnaire

Motion blur



















Lens flares



















Lucky shots


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Like Slow Dissapearing

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## marblecloud95

Like Slow Dissapearing said:


> View attachment 439546
> 
> 
> View attachment 439554
> 
> 
> View attachment 439562
> 
> 
> View attachment 439578
> 
> 
> View attachment 439570


Those pictures are great, I just hope they were taken on film, I wouldn't dare defile such aesthetic with a digital lens.


----------



## Like Slow Dissapearing

marblecloud95 said:


> Those pictures are great, I just hope they were taken on film, I wouldn't dare defile such aesthetic with a digital lens.


sadly they probably were...but i agree, this aesthetic is definitely a filmy one.


----------



## Juggernaut

I wanna be a hipster too:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I've always been partial to big red circles. Or little red circles. Red circles are the best. Why would you want anything else?


----------



## MisterPerfect

Goth, black hair, Skronny, Glasses and nerdy as hell! That is what Im into.


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## komm




----------



## komm




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## cuddlyone

More...


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

I love Violet Ell's work. She's gorgeous and so is her photography.


----------

